# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Sivil Anayasa'da 'Kürtçe eğitim' adımı

## bozok

Sivil Anayasağda ğKürtçe eğitimğ adımı  

24.08.2007/VATAN GZT.

*"Türkçeğden başka dillerde eğitim, demokratik toplum düzeninin gereklerine uygun olarak kanunla düzenlenir"* hükmü var

Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun başkanlığında 6 Anayasa hukukçusu tarafından hazırlanan AKPğnin sivil anayasasında, *Kürt sorunu konusunda demokratik adımlar atılması önündeki Anayasal engellerin kaldırılması*  hedefleniyor. VATANğın edindiği bilgiye göre, taslağın başlangıç ve madde gerekçelerinde *ğfarkılıkların kültürel zenginlik olarak görüldüğüğ* belirtiliyor. Anayasağnın temel felsefesini yansıtan başlangıç bölümünde böyle bir ifadenin yer alması büyük önem taşıyor. 

*Vatandaşlık*

Taslakta, son yıllarda tartışma konusu olan vatandaşlık tanımının da değiştirilmesi hedefleniyor. Mevcut Anayasağnın 66. maddesindeki ğ*Türk Devletine vatandaşlık bağı ile bağlı olan herkes Türktürğ*  *ifadesinin değiştirilmesi için taslakta alternatifler öneriliyor*. Yapılacak yeni tanımla, mevcut vatandaşlık tanımındaki etnisite vurgusunun hafifletilmesi amaçlanıyor. 

*Kürtçe yayın* 

Taslakta ayrıca, Kürtçe üzerindeki bazı kısıtlamalar da kalkıyor. Taslakta resmi dilin Türkçe olduğu vurgusu aynen kalıyor ancak diğer diller üzerindeki kısıtlamaların kaldırılması için de düzenlemeler yapılıyor. Taslakla bu kapsamda halen TRTğde günde yarım saat yayın yapılan Kürtçe ve diğer dillere ilişkin olarak görsel basındaki kısıtlamaların kaldırılması hedefleniyor. Taslağın yürürlüğe girmesi halinde Siyasi Partiler Kanunuğnun baştan başa ele alınıp değiştirilmesi gerekecek. *Taslaktaki hükümlerin korunması halinde Siyasi Partiler Kanunuğnda düzenlenen Kürtçe propaganda yasağı yeni Anayasağya aykırı hale gelecek. *  

*Kürtçe eğitim ve öğrenim*  

*Taslakta yer alan önemli düzenmelerden biri de Kürtçeğnin okullarda öğretilmesine  ilişkin Anayasal engelin kaldırılması olacak.* Mevcut Anayasağnın 42. maddesinde yer alan *ğTürkçeğden başka hiçbir dil, eğitim ve öğretim kurumlarında Türk vatandaşlarına ana dilleri olarak okutulamaz ve öğretilemezğ* hükmü Kürtçeğnin okullarda okutulmasını yasaklıyor. Taslakta ise *bunun yerine  ğEğitim ve öğretim dili Türkçeğdir. Türkçeğden başka dillerde eğitim demokratik toplum düzeninin gereklerine uygun olarak kanunla düzenlenirğ* hükmü yer alıyor. Böylece TBMMğnin Anayasal bir engelle karşılaşmadan çıkaracağı yasa ile Kürtçeğnin okullarda seçmeli ders olarak okutulmasını sağlamasının yolu açılıyor.

*Atatürk 3 maddede yer alıyor*

Anayasa taslağında ayrıca, Atatürkğe 3 ayrı maddede atıf yapıldığını açıkladı. Mevcut Anayasağda atıf yapılan madde sayısı ise 6. Taslakta, devletin niteliklerinin düzenlendiği 2. maddedeki *ğAtatürk milliyetciliğine bağlığ*  ifadesi ile milletvekili ve Cumhurbaşkanığnın yemin metinlerindeki *ğAtatürk ilke ve inkılaplarına bağlığ ifadeleri kalıyor.*  Mevcut Anayasağda *ğGençliğin korunmasığ* ve *ğEğitim ve üğrenim Hakkığ* maddelerinde yer alan *Atatürkçülüğe atıf ise kaldırılıyor.* Ayrıca mevcut Anayasağda Atatürkğe atıf yapılan bir diğer madde olan *ğAtatürk Kültür, Dil ve Tarih Yüksek Kurumuğ başlıklı madde taslakta yer almıyor.*

Haber: Kemal GüKTAş / ANKARA

----------

